# White Thing Sticking Out of Sailfin Molly



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So a couple days ago, I noticed this wierd white thing sticking out of the underside of my sailfin molly, and since then, he's been a lot less active. He's been sitting at the top of the tank on top of the floating plants, not doing anything except eating, which is a good thing. Please help.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i noticed a similar thing on my x-ray tetras infront of his fin like a bit of fungus but it went away and is like a cut but he is still active


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

it is likely parasite. Does it look like a large V with a leg under it? If so get some 'Clout" or something similar. It could possibly be an anchor worm.
Nasty buggers and will reproduce off the fish and then all the little ones will attach to the fish again.


----------

